
Typefaces for Dyslexia - shawndumas
http://www.dyslexic.com/fonts
======
ary
They recommend Comic Sans. _They recommend Comic Sans._

------
kennyyounger
"Make your text 'Dyslexia friendly'"

Shouldn't that be: "Make your text 'Dyslexic-friendly'"?

